# alloy cleaning



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi All,
this is my first thread so hopefully in the correct place. :newbie:

i have a ford focus st250 with standard silver alloys, i've noticed some "staining" in the corners by the spokes that i am finding difficult to remove, it looks very much like iron fallout, ive tried tar remover and fallout remover (BH Korrosol) but it doesn't seem to budge much, would an acid wheel cleaner such as KKD devils juice shift the dirt?

thanks in advanced and appreciate any guidance or help


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Post up some pics. 
Acid wheel cleaner should shift it, but maybe it needs a few hits of your korrosol with some agitation with a brush. 
If it has been there a while it can take a few hits.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

May I suggest trying Autoglym's Engine and Machine Cleaner? it's remarkably good on alloys (sacrilege, but it's honestly better than most dedicated wheel cleaners), relatively cheap, and great for your engine bay and door shuts too.

You'll need to leave it on for a bit and agitate it with a soft brush. It then washes off with water.

I hope this is of interest.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

i had to google an image (i hope thats allowed) as i dont have any photos and just done 600 mile trip so they are a little dirty at the moment but it is very similar to this, thanks for your help though, i will try giving it a few more hits when i wash the car next


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Try Bilt Hamber auto wheel. That seems to take everything off. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have just cleaned 15 year old wheels, a toothbrush plus Smartwheels get brushing dude...

John Tht.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

If neither tar or fallout remover is fully shifting then you probably need to resort to an acid cleaner such as Wonder Wheels.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks guys, i will give it another bash then go from there


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

That's fallout, I've used Korrosol to remove it numerous times recently.

On one that was more stubborn, I let it dwell for 8-10mins, then agitated with a brush that was soaking in soapy water.
It made a nice pink foam then let it dwell for another 5 mins, after that it washed off nicely.


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

I’ve had to resort to ironX paste on bad wheels, failing that as others have suggested. wonder wheels. 

Also, I think if you share your location, there are usually friendly folk with various products that may offer some for you to try if you are local


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

neilmcl said:


> If neither tar or fallout remover is fully shifting then you probably need to resort to an acid cleaner such as Wonder Wheels.


This. Don't be afraid of using a strong acid cleaner, they can save so much time and effort. Just brush on to the area and agitate then rinse. I can pretty much bet my life on it, that your wheels won't fall apart afterwards


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Try Bilt Hamber auto wheel. That seems to take everything off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Agree with this. Bilt Hamber will shift that.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Had similar on our company Clio. The car was new in March but had never been cleaned.

I was using it for the first time on Tuesday and it was  so I just had to clean it (as you do).

I used Autoglym Magna and it worked really well agitated with a soft paint brush and left a few minutes. The alloys were as new afterwards.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys! gave it its much deserved clean yesterday and the alloys are looking much better, i gave them some more BH korrosol and its improved a lot, going to give it another hit again on next wash, can hardly tell its there now unless very close and looking for it


----------

